# My TD Review of Steroidsfax



## the_predator (Dec 23, 2013)

I will give the pros and cons of steroidsfax from order to reception. Normally I would put this in the sponsor forum but this forum gets much more "traffic" and I will give another review on another company (hopefully) soon.
Pros
-super fast shipping(probably the fastest I have ever got anything)
-pretty good packaging
-fair prices on Sciroxx gear

Cons
-the ordering process (email portion)needs a little tweaking(if I was a complete newb then I might have been a little confused
-the labeling of the product itself(7 of my vials came completely unlabeled. Believe me, I understand the game, I have played it for a long while, but if you say you are a verified Sciroxx dealer then why would anything be unlabeled. Call me old fashioned, but I like that warm fuzzy I get when I see a label on a vial)

Overall I am content. I will start using the products after the first of the year and see how they go.(have a nice cycle planned) I might invest in that new tester to see if my unlabeled stuff is g2g. I hate that I even have to consider that


----------



## tl0311 (Dec 23, 2013)

What did you get? I'm curious about their var  and igf-1


----------



## the_predator (Dec 23, 2013)

Their hex 450 and Npp


----------



## tl0311 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice bro, good luck


----------



## Christsean (Dec 23, 2013)

That's odd. Mine came labeled. It is shipped domestic I believe so no need to be unlabeled. 

I may be speaking incorrectly, but that is what I thought. In sure one of the reps can clear that up if I'm wrong.


----------



## the_predator (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah, I got a total of 12 vials. 7 Npp and 5 hex 450. The hex were all labeled. None of the Npp were.


----------



## Christsean (Dec 23, 2013)

Weird


----------



## the_predator (Dec 23, 2013)

^Yeah, I hope it's no concern but it's got me thinking...


----------



## the_predator (Dec 26, 2013)

UPDATE: I would like to personally thank jwgibbons and his professionalism in clearing up the discrepancies of the non-labeled products. He cleared everything up extremely fast, especially it being the holidays.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2013)

the_predator said:


> Yeah, I got a total of 12 vials. 7 Npp and 5 hex 450. The hex were all labeled. None of the Npp were.



You'll be the 1st member I've seen to review that hex 450 test blend - looks great on paper, very well balanced IMO.

Definitely subbed!


----------



## the_predator (Dec 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You'll be the 1st member I've seen to review that hex 450 test blend - looks great on paper, very well balanced IMO.
> 
> Definitely subbed!


^Yeah I'm pretty excited about it. I hadn't planned reviewing the product just the process from order to reception, but now you got me thinking Capt, maybe I should do a hex 450 review since no one else has. I plan on starting a nice cycle shortly after the 1st of the year so I will make a thread in the steroidsfax forum to review that. Check it out after the 1st.


----------



## tl0311 (Jan 1, 2014)

I'll be running something similar after I finish my current cycle and pct.  Looking forward to your review. Interested in what your going to run npp at, 450mg?


----------



## Time2squat (Feb 6, 2014)

Can't wait to hear the review! Been looking at them for a while.


----------

